# One man band...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just saw this guy Steve Hill yesterday for the first time.

Great tone, rhythm, etc. Is that a bass pickup on that guitar?

[video=youtube;F5KuCf0tZB8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5KuCf0tZB8[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2015)

good voice too.
the pup looks like a toaster (gretsch?)
on the low strings only.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen him 3 times over the years, my favorite guitarist currently. ( juno award winner also)
I believe he runs the input from the 2 lowest strings (which he plucks independently) thru a device (forget the name) that lowers the tone an octave for full bass sound. What with him playing cymbal, snare, bass drum, high hat at the same time the sound is like a trio.
In fact he is able to simultaneous rhythms that I think would be impossible to do with 3 different musicians.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

On Sat night he plays the new music festival in Kemptville, just outside of Ottawa.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

FYI Steve is doing a tour of AB & BC this month:

October 13th Steve Hill @ Enderby, BC Lorenzo's Cafe
October 15th Steve Hill @ Vancouver, BC The Railway Club
October 16th Steve Hill @ Victoria, BC Tally Ho Hotel
October 17th Steve Hill @ Nanaimo, BC Queen’s Hotel
October 22nd Steve Hill @ Kamloops, BC The Blue Grotto
October 23rd Steve Hill @ Kelowna, BC Doc Willoughby's
October 24th Steve Hill @ Penticton, BC Dream Cafe
October 25th Steve Hill @ Edgewood, BC Legion Hall
October 26th Steve Hill @ Banff, AB Wild Bill's
October 27th Steve Hill @ Calgary, AB Ironwood Stage & Grill
October 28th Steve Hill @ Sherwood Park, AB Festival Place – Cafe Series
October 31st Steve Hill @ Bow Island, AB Bow Theatre
November 1st Steve Hill @ Regina, SK The ExchangeI

(I will probably take in the sherwood park event)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

that drumstick on the headstock is brilliant.
good for jousting, too!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I drive an hour and a half dailey , during the week for work , this guy gets lots of play time in my car.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

That's a slap for most looper players


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

wayne_h said:


> I've seen him 3 times over the years, my favorite guitarist currently. ( juno award winner also)
> I believe he runs the input from the 2 lowest strings (which he plucks independently) thru a device (forget the name) that lowers the tone an octave for full bass sound. What with him playing cymbal, snare, bass drum, high hat at the same time the sound is like a trio.
> In fact he is able to simultaneous rhythms that I think would be impossible to do with 3 different musicians.


Yes from what i've been told, the pick up is for the 5th and 6th string and goes through an octaver and through a bass amp. 
Steve hill is an absolute beast. Anyone who remotely likes rock/blues should go and see him. I've enjoyed his shows as much as i like to see any big budget shows. 

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

wayne_h, thanks for the heads up on that leg of his tour as I decided to head over to Festival Place after supper (despite not being able to find anybody to join me) and, boy, am I ever glad I did, WOW! That dude was badass in so many ways. Just WOW.

I could not comprehend how much that guy was doing on stage...that was impressive. WOW.

My foot is still stompin' 2 hours later.

That was the best $60 ($20 ticket, two beer, and bought a CD to support the man and his music) I've spent in a long, long time.

Highly recommend seeing this guy if he ever comes to a venue near you.

WOW.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's impressive how he can still play his guitar while banging quite hard on the cymbal.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

johnnyshaka said:


> WOW.


That is the reaction of everyone to his live shows.

Unfortunately something came up & I couldn't make it last nite (also we live 90 min away). However I did see his Canada day show there.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

wayne_h said:


> That is the reaction of everyone to his live shows.
> 
> Unfortunately something came up & I couldn't make it last nite (also we live 90 min away). However I did see his Canada day show there.


I don't know what his usual crowds look like but last night's was a little peculiar, if you ask me. I know at 40 I'm below the average age for the posters on this board and last night I could count on one hand, MAYBE two, the number of people younger than me in the room. Now, the venue is right next to a nursing home and across the street from a condo complex that is very popular with retired folks in the area (pure speculation on my part but my office is right across the street and I see a lot of who comes and goes from that place) so I can't help but wonder if the majority of the crowd were folks who walked over to enjoy a bottle of wine (way more wine bottles and glasses than beer bottles left on tables at the end of the night) along with some live music without even knowing who was playing. Most of them were sitting there with their arms crossed for most of the show and clapping politely after every song. It was a little surreal and even Hill picked up on it. He did his sales pitch about picking up merchandise to help he and his crew out with the tour and then commented on how buying his albums via iTunes helped out Apple more than it helped him but then kind of smiled and suggested this crowd probably didn't buy much music on iTunes...pretty funny actually.

Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that an older generation couldn't or wouldn't appreciate seeing Hill, it just looked like the majority of this crowd were caught off guard by what Hill did last night.

Oh, and I followed and re-tweeted Hill's tweet about his show last night and he followed me back...awesome.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

That's weird because it was the same deal at the previous 2 shows I saw there (mostly older types) but at the end they went nuts, standing ovation, etc
Sorry I missed it now


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Big mondo like!


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

New stuff from Steve Hill:


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Like Charlie Hunter pushed to the nth degree. Super cool!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Gearhead88 said:


> I drive an hour and a half dailey , during the week for work , this guy gets lots of play time in my car.


mine too. Been one of his cd's or the other in my stereo for the past 6 weeks...still not sick of them yet.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

chrstnjcb said:


> Yes from what i've been told, the pick up is for the 5th and 6th string and goes through an octaver and through a bass amp.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


My next project is to rig up my MIJ beater with P90's and a Gretschy pickup. I assume the chrome switch assy is to control the extra pup


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

His 3rd album is coming out March 03. There are song clips starting to show up on FB.


----------

